# My backyard needs help!



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

I live in the city with quite a large backyard. We got our puppy shortly before the snow came and I am just thinking ahead to the warmer weather when the snow melts. Do most of you let your dog do their business anywhere in the yard? Is it possible to retrain them to just go in one area?


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm still wondering....anybody?


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

Ours go wherever they want. You probably could train them to go in one place but I'm not sure how. But I have seen pee posts in the pet shop so maybe that's what they are for??

You could always just temporarily corden off an area of your garden and only then them go in that little area? I'm not sure. Ours us quite a big garden but they have the run of it lol


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

people have done it, i think you need to corner off the aria you want her to use, and keep her on lead when in the garden and prase her everytime she toilets where you want her too. will she toilet on command?. i thonk its a case of teaching her like you did when she was a puppy.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I think, as Kendal says, that you should be able to train that. If you can train to go in the garden then you should be able to train to go in a specific area - at least most of the time. When we first got Dylan he only went on our top patio as we have steps down to the rest. So he got used to doing his business there. Now he still goes there most of the time, which is easier to clean up. The easiest place to train would be the first part of the backyard as they go out of the door. If you could cordon the rest of the yard off for a while it would make it easier. It may be hard work, but if you really want to, then give it a try. Good luck.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

We're trying to get Rosie to use one part of the garden, so we always take her there when we take her out to the loo, but when she is out playing with us and the kids, it's a bit random - sometimes she'll take herself off to her area, but yesterday she did a big poo right in the middle of the kid's garden!

We bought one of those sprays that you use to mark where you want her to go - at the moment, it is a clear leader for an award for the most useless puppy purchase. I haven't used it since the first couple of days that we got her, so maybe that's unfair, but she didn't take any notice of it at all. 

Louise


----------

